# Libreoffice Issues (3.4.4 build 402)



## aorchid (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have been having some problems with Libreoffice and I thought that they would go away with the latest update, but they did not. I am running FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT Tue Jul 19 2011 with KDE 4.7.3. Libreoffice is built for KDE4 and WEBDAV support. Otherwise all other options are off.

First issue is that of scrolling left to right on documents. The bottom scrollbar does not work very well. Generally it will not move. The arrow keys do not move it either. To move it requires hitting it with the mouse at a very specific point just above the actual bar not too far into the page you are viewing. 

The second issue is that libreoffice fails to print any file. It acts like it is going to print and it sends a job to the printer, but the paper is always blank. I can print fine from any other application. The same files that don't print in libreoffice will print once converted to pdf from within libreoffice. 

I'm not sure how to pin these problems down to fix them. Any suggestions would be very welcome. 

Thanks,


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 14, 2011)

You should first upgrade to RC3. On July 19, even BETA1 wasn't out. There were several serious changes made in August, so that may be why printers don't work (your system doesn't include these changes).


----------



## aorchid (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for update. I am trying to hold out for the official release, but maybe I cannot.


----------



## pkubaj (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyway, could you run libreoffice from terminal and paste the output after trying to scroll and print? The suggestion of updating was quite a long shot, perhaps it's something else.


----------



## aorchid (Dec 15, 2011)

No such luck. Nothing in terminal aside from this after start-up:


```
% soffice
Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not fuction correctly
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US"
```


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 16, 2011)

aorchid said:
			
		

> No such luck. Nothing in terminal aside from this after start-up:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No need to lose sleep over the "Warning" line, 'cause it means that Libreoffice is not able to take advantage of your Java stuffs. AFAIK, Java support in Libreoffice has been disabled by default since it was born.:e


----------

